# Looking for recommendations for an online photo storage website



## wsmith96 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello,
I've volunteered to help out my local 4-H group in regards to setting up a website/online storage site that will allow the club members to upload photos that they have taken at 4-H events, but not delete them. We have quite a few members of our local 4-H group that do not have, or do not bother, to take photographs of 4-H events, members, etc. and when it comes time to produce and turn in yearly record books, some of the kids do not have photographs to add. The 4-H leadership wants to offer a "public" (only to 4-H members) repository where members who do take photographs of events can upload their pictures for the kids to use. The problem has been that people upload photos to, say google drive, but then when they are finished, they delete them before others have a chance to use them. 
I have not tried many online photo/storage options, but what I'd like to do is to set up a solution with two logins - one for administrators that have complete control, and one for members who can upload, download, but not delete the images. At the end of the year, the photos will be purged or archived in preparation for the next year. Of course, free solutions are the best, but pay solutions are not off the table. Is this something that can be done on a One-Drive account?

Thanks for your assistance.

-w


----------



## distant.star (Jul 12, 2014)

.
Take a look at box.com

They have a personal program that is free (10G max). If you need more than that, money is required, but I have no idea how much. I use this to share photos when I've done some kind of event for someone or group.

There is a class "Viewer Uploader" that allows collaborators to upload, share, etc. but NOT delete. As the owner or administrator you decide what category a collaborator gets.

I suspect dropbox and other such services probably work the same way, have similar features. You'd have to compare what's free vs what costs vs required services for your needs.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check it out


----------

